# Συνέντευξη με τον ποιητή Κώστα Λάνταβο «μεταφράζοντας τον Άμλετ»



## cougr (Apr 20, 2022)

*Κύριε Λάνταβε, μεταφράσατε Σαίξπηρ και δη «Άμλετ». Ποιο είναι εκείνο το στοιχείο στο οποίο επενδύσατε και το οποίο διακρίνει την μεταφραστική σας οπτική, από όλες όσες προσπάθειες προηγήθηκαν;*
Ανήκω σ΄ αυτούς που σέβονται τη φόρμα, το περιεχόμενο και την ψυχή του κειμένου που μεταφράζω. Πιστεύω πως ο ποιητής ή θεατρικός συγγραφέας είχε σοβαρούς λόγους να γράψει και να διαμορφώσει το κείμενο που μας παρέδωσε όπως μας το παρέδωσε. Για μένα αποτελεί ύψιστη ασέβεια να επιχειρήσω να τον «διορθώσω» με εντελώς αβέβαιο και κυρίως αυθαίρετο τρόπο. Δεν μου αρέσει να αποδομώ το κείμενο και να το ξαναγράφω με τα υλικά της αποδόμησης, βαυκαλιζόμενος ότι δημιουργώ κάτι καλύτερο. Με τις απόψεις αυτές προσπάθησα να μεταφράσω τον Άμλετ*: *ήθελα, να παραδώσω μια μετάφραση στη γλώσσα που μιλιέται και κατανοείται απ΄ όλες τις ηλικίες του κοινωνικού συνόλου. Ήθελα, ο λόγος να είναι διαυγής, να μην υπάρχει ούτε ένα κενό στην κατανόηση του κειμένου. Αυτό υπηρετεί διπλό σκοπό: πρώτον οι ηθοποιοί πρέπει να καταλαβαίνουν απολύτως τον λόγο που εκφέρουν, για να μπορούν απερίσπαστοι να ελέγξουν τη στάση και την κίνηση του σώματος πάνω στη σκηνή, να ελέγξουν τη φωνή τους, τις σιωπές τους, τους διαλόγους μεταξύ τους, με μια φράση να ελέγξουν όλα τους τα εκφραστικά μέσα. Και στο θέατρο ισχύει ο κανόνας « εν αρχή ην ο λόγος». Αν ο ηθοποιός δεν «τα βρει με τον λόγο» η λοιπή του προσπάθεια έχει ήδη υπονομευθεί. Δεύτερον, οι αναγνώστες και κυρίως οι θεατές κατανοώντας το κείμενο και την εξέλιξη του έργου παρακολουθούν με άνεση κι ευχαρίστηση και την αισθητική του όλου εγχειρήματος (λόγο και σκηνική δράση). Ήθελα τέλος κάτι να περισώσω από την ποίηση της τραγωδίας (λυρισμό, μουσικότητα, ρυθμό), όσο κι αν δέχομαι ως καίρια την ρήση του Ρόμπερτ Φρόστ πως « ποίηση είναι αυτό που χάνεται στη μετάφραση». Να περισώσω κάτι από την αύρα και κυρίως από την ψυχή του σαιξπηρικού κειμένου. 
*Ποιες δυσκολίες αντιμετωπίσατε και ποια όρια οφείλατε να σεβαστείτε εκ των προτέρων;*
Πυξίδα ήταν ο σεβασμός στο κείμενο του μεγάλου βάρδου. Όπως προείπα αρνούμαι να «επέμβω» καθ’ οιονδήποτε τρόπο. Εννοώ την αυθαιρεσία στην ερμηνεία του κειμένου ή και την αποδόμησή του. Δεν εννοώ σε καμία περίπτωση να «υπηρετήσω» τις σκηνοθετικές ή σκηνικές απαιτήσεις κάποιων σύγχρονων σκηνοθετών, οι οποίοι για να συντομεύσουν το κείμενο –άρα και τον χρόνο της παράστασης-προτιμούν ή αρέσκονται σε μεταφράσεις, ας το πω έτσι, «οικονομικές», δηλαδή συντομευμένες. Όχι. Και στις τραγωδίες που μεταφράζω ακολουθώ τον ίδιο κανόνα. Κύριο μέλημα ο σεβασμός του κειμένου. Αυτό είναι κόκκινη γραμμή για μένα. Δεν εννοώ, να αντιμετωπίζεται αυστηρώς φιλολογικά, διότι τότε κάνουμε μετάφραση κατά λέξιν. Εννοώ πως αρνούμαι την όποια νοηματική αυθαιρεσία. Αυτά, ως προς τα όρια. Τώρα οι επιμέρους δυσκολίες πολλές: Προσπάθησα να προσδώσω έναν ρυθμό στο κείμενο, μία μουσικότητα, και, όσο γινόταν, να περισώσω την ποιητικότητα και, ερμηνευτικά, να προσεγγίσω την ουσία του κειμένου. Καθόλου εύκολες συνθήκες. Π.χ , στην περίφημη φράση «to be, or not to be, this is the question», δεν είναι εύκολη η απόδοσή της, όσο εύκολη κι αν ακούγεται στην αγγλική εκφορά της. Η λέξη question αποδίδεται στην ελληνική ως εξής: ερώτημα, απορία, ζήτημα, θέμα. Λέξεις που έχουν εμφανείς νοηματικές διαφορές. Μεταφράζοντας τόσα χρόνια, κατάλαβα πως η μεγαλύτερη δυσκολία εντοπίζεται κυρίως στη γλώσσα στην οποία μεταφράζεις.
*Για τον Σαίξπηρ η ζωή είναι θέατρο εν εξελίξει. Αυτή η στάση του δημιουργού πώς καθρεφτίζεται στον ήρωα, Άμλετ;*
Μα ο Άμλετ, μέσα στο έργο, είναι ένας χαρακτήρας σε διαρκή εξέλιξη. Άλλος είναι ο Άμλετ στην πρώτη πράξη του έργου, άλλος (εξελικτικά εννοώ), στην τρίτη πράξη και άλλος στην τελευταία πράξη. Συμπερασματικά, θα έλεγα ότι ο Σαίξπηρ, ως μέγιστος ποιητής, με αφορμή τον ήρωα Άμλετ αρπάζει την ευκαιρία να δημιουργήσει έναν χαρακτήρα στον οποίο φορτώνει όλες σχεδόν τις ανθρώπινες ιδιότητες, όλες τις αρετές και τις αδυναμίες του ανθρωπίνου όντος, όλα του τα προτερήματα κι όλα του τα πάθη. Μεταφράζοντας τον Άμλετ, συχνά πίστευα πως αυτή η σαιξπηρική τραγωδία θα μπορούσε να τιτλοφορείται ως εξής: Άμλετ, ίδε ο άνθρωπος.
*Η σύγκρουση του εσωτερικού και εξωτερικού κόσμου του Άμλετ είναι εμφανής από σκηνή σε σκηνή. «Αναγεννησιακός» και συνάμα «φεουδαρχικός». Αναλύστε μας τον χαρακτήρα που προκύπτει από αυτή την αντίθεση*. 
Ο Άμλετ είναι «φεουδαρχικός» με την έννοια πως είναι, θέλοντας και μη, εκπρόσωπος του υπάρχοντος φεουδαρχικού συστήματος, ως πρίγκηπας-διάδοχος, ως γιος του βασιλιά, δηλαδή του επικεφαλής της φεουδαρχίας. Ως νέος όμως και ως άνθρωπος της εποχής του εκφράζει το καινούργιο. Αυτό τον καθιστά αναπότρεπτα πρωταγωνιστή στην σύγκρουση του παλιού με το νέο. Αυτό τον οδηγεί πρωτίστως στην εσωτερική του διαμάχη, καθώς συγκρούεται ο «παλιός» με τον «νέο» εαυτό. Ο Άμλετ για παράδειγμα, θέλει να ικανοποιήσει την πατρική απαίτηση για εκδίκηση, ως άνθρωπος του Καλού όμως ξέρει πως η εκδίκηση σημαίνει φόνο, άρα μεταπήδηση σε άνθρωπο του Κακού. Κι άλλες εσωτερικές συγκρούσεις επισυμβαίνουν στον ψυχισμό του Άμλετ, που συνεχώς μεταβάλλουν τον χαρακτήρα του ήρωα. Επίσης η σχέση του με την μάνα δοκιμάζεται. Όσο κι αν αντιστρατεύεται τη μητέρα του, για την ευκολία με την οποία ξέχασε τον πατέρα του, πέφτοντας στο κρεβάτι του θείου του, ούτε λεπτό δεν λησμονεί πως η Γερτρούδη είναι η μάνα του, είναι αυτή που τον έφερε στον κόσμο και η πραγματικότητα αυτή τον συγκρατεί, δεν σκέφτεται να της κάνει κακό, σέβεται – ως ευγενής και καλλιεργημένος άνθρωπος – το αρχέτυπο της μάνας. Η εσωτερική σύγκρουση όμως είναι αναπόφευκτη. Ο Άμλετ είναι διάδοχος του θρόνου. Άρα είναι εξέχων πολιτικό πρόσωπο. Ως πρίγκηπας διάδοχος αντιλαμβάνεται, το νιώθει καλά εντός του, πως αυτός είναι που καλείται – όχι μόνο για λόγους αποκατάστασης της αδικίας που του έγινε – να υπερασπιστεί το γενικότερο συμφέρον των υπηκόων του βασιλείου. Γνωρίζει καλά πως η ευθύνη είναι δική του, το βάρος πέφτει νομοτελειακά στους ώμους του, το χρέος είναι δικό του και μόνο δικό του. Οφείλει να απαλλάξει το λαό του από τον κακό κι επικίνδυνο κυβερνήτη και να εξασφαλίσει την ομαλότητα, την χρηστή διοίκηση και την ευημερία κοινωνικού συνόλου. Συναισθανόμενος το μέγεθος και την σοβαρότητα του εγχειρήματος, αναβάλλει, αμφιβάλλει, αμφιταλαντεύεται, ολιγωρεί αλλά ούτε μια στιγμή δεν σκέφτεται την παραίτηση ή την απραξία. Δυσκολεύεται αλλά δεν οπισθοχωρεί, συχνά η συμπεριφορά του προδίδει μια σύγχυση επί του πρακτέου αλλά γρήγορα συνέρχεται. Οι μεταπτώσεις του δεν συνιστούν δειλία. Αντίθετα, καταδεικνύουν έναν σφαιρικό προβληματισμό γύρω από το αίτημα πού καλείται να υπηρετήσει. Διεξοδικά αναλύω τον χαρακτήρα στον πρόλογο της έκδοσης.
*Πώς προσεγγίσατε το ψυχαναλυτικό προφίλ το οποίο ο Φρόιντ ανέλυσε για τον ήρωα, στο οποίο συμπίπτει η αγάπη προς τη μητέρα και η αδυναμία αντίστοιχων αισθημάτων προς τη Οφηλία;*
Είναι γνωστό πως ο Φρόυντ αντιμετώπισε την Άμλετ ως έναν «μεταγενέστερο» Οιδίποδα που διακατέχεται από το οιδιπόδειο σύμπλεγμα. Αυτό σημαίνει πως νιώθει την αφύσικη αιμομικτική αγάπη για τη μητέρα του. Και η οποία συνακόλουθα οδηγεί στην αδυναμία του να αγαπήσει πραγματικά μιαν άλλη γυναίκα, εν προκειμένω την Οφηλία. Προσωπικά –αν και διδάχτηκα Φρόυντ στην Ιατρική Σχολή- δεν είμαι οπαδός πολλών από τις απόψεις του. Η εμμονή του να εξηγήσει τα πάντα με βάση τη σεξουαλική επιθυμία δεν με ενθουσιάζει. Ενίοτε γίνεται εμμονικός, αυθαιρετεί, και υπερβάλλει. Σίγουρα άνοιξε ένα μεγάλο παράθυρο στην ψυχιατρική επιστήμη με την μέθοδο της Ψυχανάλυσης, είχε καίριες και επιτυχείς προσεγγίσεις, αλλά –κατά την άποψή μου- είχε τη φιλοδοξία να διατυπώσει ένα ολιστικό σύστημα ερμηνείας της ανθρώπινης συμπεριφοράς, κάτι ανάλογο με τους φιλόσοφους που φιλοδοξούν να καλύψουν με τις θεωρίες-προτάσεις τους μια ολιστική ερμηνεία του κόσμου. Διάβασα κάπου τα παρακάτω:
«Ο Φρόυντ υποστηρίζει ότι οι αναστολές του Άμλετ οφείλονται στο αίσθημα της ενοχής, διότι στο ασυνείδητό του πάντα σοβούσε η απωθημένη επιθυμία του κάθε γιου να σκοτώσει τον πατέρα του για να αποκτήσει την μητέρα του. Κατά συνέπεια, ταυτίζεται με τον δολοφόνο θείο που διέπραξε το έγκλημα (θα ήθελε, ασυνείδητα, να το είχε διαπράξει ο ίδιος) και, συνακόλουθα, η ταύτιση αυτή με τον δολοφόνο του προκαλεί ενοχή. Μάλιστα, ο Φρόυντ προχωρά ακόμα παραπέρα. Ο Σαίξπηρ έγραψε τον Άμλετ λίγο μετά τον θάνατο του δικού του πατέρα, γεγονός που θα πρέπει –υποθέτει ο Φρόυντ– να αναζωπύρωσε στοιχεία του απωθημένου οιδιπόδειου συμπλέγματος του ίδιου του Σαίξπηρ, τα οποία διοχετεύτηκαν «μετουσιωμένα» στη συγγραφή του έργου». Αυτή λοιπόν η ερμηνεία εμένα μου φαίνεται, τραβηγμένη από τα μαλλιά. Εξ αυτών συνάγεται πως δεν συμμερίζομαι την προσέγγιση του Φρόυντ.





*Ο χριστιανισμός νοηματοδοτεί την εποχή κατά την οποία γράφεται το έργο. Θέλετε να μας αναπτύξετε τα ιδιαίτερα γνωρίσματα αυτού, όπως αναπτύσσονται στο έργο;*
Ο Σαίξπηρ, ως άνθρωπος του καιρού του, την οποία ως δημιουργός την εκφράζει κιόλας, είναι αν όχι εμποτισμένος, τουλάχιστον επηρεασμένος. Έτσι η ηθική των ηρώων του δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι η ηθική που ο Χριστιανισμός διδάσκει και επιβάλλει στο ποίμνιό του. Οι έννοιες του Καλού και του Κακού που συνεχώς συγκρούονται με σκοπό να θριαμβεύει πάντοτε το Καλό είναι σε διαρκή διαπάλη η οποία στην ουσία καταταλαιπωρεί και καταδυναστεύει την ανθρώπινη ύπαρξη δια βίου. Ο ίδιος ο Άμλετ σ΄ ένα σημείο ενός μονολόγου του εύχεται κατά κάποιον τρόπο το θάνατο παρά «να υποφέρει τις πετριές και τα βέλη μιας αποτρόπαιης τύχης», αλλά θεωρεί την αυτοκτονία μέγα αμάρτημα και αιώνια καταδίκη. Ο Άμλετ, πρόσωπο ηθικά άμεμπτο, με ποικίλες αρετές, το πρότυπο του άντρα στην κοινωνία του βασιλείου του, άνθρωπος-φορέας του Καλού, καλείται από το φάντασμα του δολοφονηθέντος πατέρα του να πάρει εκδίκηση για τον άδικο και παράνομο χαμό του, ζητώντας του στην ουσία να διαπράξει φόνο. Ο φόνος αυτός που ζητείται να διαπράξει ο νεαρός Άμλετ, όσο κι αν στοχεύει να αποδώσει δικαιοσύνη και να αποκαταστήσει την τάξη, στην φύση του παραμένει μια εγκληματική πράξη, δηλαδή μια πράξη του Κακού. Έτσι ο πρίγκηπας ενώ εκφράζει το Καλό βρίσκεται αντιμέτωπος με την πρόσκληση-πρόκληση να γίνει φονιάς, να μεταπηδήσει στην πλευρά του Κακού. Αυτός νομίζω πως είναι ένας βασικός λόγος της αναβλητικότητας του Άμλετ να προχωρήσει στην άμεση ικανοποίηση του πατρικού αιτήματος. Η αναβλητικότητα όμως αυτή του κεντρικού ήρωα είναι το αποτέλεσμα του ηθικού διλήμματος με το οποίο βρέθηκε αντιμέτωπος χωρίς τη θέλησή του, και προφανώς εντελώς απροετοίμαστος. Νομίζω πως το καίριο, το βασικό πρόβλημα του Άμλετ είναι – παρά την αυθόρμητη καταφατική απάντηση στο αίτημα του πατρικού φαντάσματος – η απάντηση που θα δώσει σ΄ αυτήν την πρόκληση ν’ αναμετρηθεί με το ηθικό του ανάστημα. 
Επίσης η επιρροή της χριστιανικής ηθικής στον Άμλετ γίνεται ολοφάνερη στη σκηνή που βρίσκει τον Κλαύδιο μέσα στην εκκλησία να εξομολογείται τον φόνο του. Και ενώ ο Άμλετ σκέφτεται πως αυτή είναι η κατάλληλη στιγμή να τον σκοτώσει, αμέσως οπισθοχωρεί καθώς θεωρεί πως αν του πάρει τη ζωή εντός του ναού, θα τον στείλει στον Παράδεισο και τον ίδιο στην Κόλαση. Γενικώς σε όλους τους χαρακτήρες του έργου η πίστη στον Χριστό και η χριστιανική ηθική είναι εμφανής. 
*«Καλό» και «Κακό», αρετή και αμαρτία, αλληλοσυμπληρώνονται και αλληλοπροσδιορίζονται. Ποια η ταυτότητα του ενός και ποια του άλλου στο έργο;*
Για τον χριστιανισμό, το κακό δεν υπάρχει ως οντολογική αρχή, αλλά εμφανίζεται δευτερογενώς με την εγκατάλειψη του αγαθού (καλού) . Η εγκατάλειψη όμως του Καλού προϋποθέτει αυτεξούσια προαίρεση εαυτού. Δηλαδή πρέπει να θέλει ο άνθρωπος να εγκαταλείψει το Καλό και να επιλέξει το Κακό. Το κακό λοιπόν, ενώ είναι ανύπαρκτο καθεαυτό, αποκτά ύπαρξη στα αυτεξούσια όντα που εγκαταλείπουν το αγαθό . Το Κακό είναι η εναντίωση στην αρετή και εκτροπή προς την αμαρτία. Η αρετή με την αρχαιοελληνική της σημασία, σημαίνει την ιδιότητα του ενάρετου ανθρώπου, ενώ στον χριστιανισμό η αρετή δεν είναι μια. Είναι πολλές, με προεξάρχουσες τις αρετές της Αγάπης, της Πίστης και της Ελπίδας. 
Αντίστοιχα, η αμαρτία στην αρχαιοελληνική της έννοια είναι: το λάθος, το σφάλμα, χωρίς την προαίρεση γι’ αυτό. Στον χριστιανισμό η αμαρτία είναι μια εκούσια επιλογή της παραβίασης των κανόνων, όπως αυτοί έχουν καθιερωθεί από την Εκκλησία. Νομίζω πως στον Άμλετ οι έννοιες της ερώτησής σας έχουν την χριστιανική της ταυτότητα. Δεν είναι τυχαίο άλλωστε ότι χαρακτηρίστηκε ως το κορυφαίο έργο της Χριστιανοσύνης.
*Η χρήση της «τρέλας» ως μανδύα στο έργο αναδεικνύει κρυφές πτυχές της ανθρώπινης ύπαρξης. Σε ποιες από αυτές δώσατε έμφαση, μεταφράζοντας το κείμενο;*
Η «τρέλα» του Άμλετ, κατ΄ αρχήν είναι προσχηματική. Επιλέγει συνειδητά να το «παίξει» τρελός για να συγκεντρώσει τα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία για την ενοχή του θείου του Κλαύδιου. Στο ίδιο πλαίσιο, η τρέλα τον βοηθάει στο να απομακρύνει την Οφηλία, διότι του είναι εμπόδιο στο σκοπό που έχει θέσει. Ο Άμλετ παράλληλα εμφανίζεται και μελαγχολικός. Και είναι και προσποιείται. Αλλά αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει με καμία τρέλα. Όπως πολύ καλά το λέτε στην ερώτησή σας, η τρέλα του Άμλετ είναι μανδύας.
*Γλώσσα, ύφος, φόρμα του πρωτοτύπου. Με ποια οπτική τα προσλάβατε και ποιους στόχους θέσατε κατά τη μετάφραση για το αναγνωστικό κοινό;*
Η γλώσσα του ελισαβετιανή βεβαίως, χωρίς όμως χαοτικές διαφορές από τη σημερινή ομιλούμενη αγγλική. Η φόρμα του ποιητική, αφού έκανε ποιητικό θέατρο, με επιλογή τον ανομοιοκατάληκτο στίχο. Κατά την άποψή μου, κάθε Γλώσσα, ύφος, και φόρμα ενός ξενόγλωσσου λογοτεχνικού κειμένου, δεν μπορεί να βρει αντιστοιχία στη γλώσσα που μεταφράζεται. Ακόμα και κείμενα με ρίμα που πολλοί μετέφρασαν πάλι με ελληνική ρίμα δεν αντέχουν στη σύγκριση με το πρωτότυπο. Η μεταφραστική απόπειρα ξεκινάει πάντοτε με την αποδοχή, εκ προοιμίου, της βέβαιης ήττας. Ανήκω σ’ αυτούς που σέβονται τη φόρμα, το περιεχόμενο και την ψυχή του κειμένου που μεταφράζω. Ήθελα, να παραδώσω μια μετάφραση στη γλώσσα που μιλιέται και κατανοείται απ΄ όλες τις ηλικίες του κοινωνικού συνόλου. Ήθελα, ο λόγος να είναι διαυγής, να μην υπάρχει ούτε ένα κενό στην κατανόηση του κειμένου. Και τέλος κάτι να περισώσω από την ποίηση της τραγωδίας (λυρισμό, μουσικότητα, ρυθμό), όσο κι αν δέχομαι ως καίρια την ρήση του Ρόμπερτ Φρόστ πως « ποίηση είναι αυτό που χάνεται στη μετάφραση». Να περισώσω κάτι από την αύρα και κυρίως από την ψυχή του σαιξπηρικού κειμένου. 





Συνέντευξη με τον ποιητή Κώστα Λάνταβο «μεταφράζοντας τον Άμλετ» – Tetragwno.gr


Ένα εκ των σπουδαιότερων έργων της σαιξπηρικής πνευματικής δημιουργίας είναι αυτό της τραγικής ιστορίας του «Άμλετ». Αντιθέσεις χαρακτήρων, συναισθηματικές κορυφώσεις και κοινωνικές αναφορές, όλα ξεδιπλώνονται με τρόπο άμεσο στη θεατρική διαμόρφωση του κειμένου. Ο Άμλετ είναι ο άνθρωπος ο οποίος...




tetragwno.gr


----------

